# North West To Brooklands



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A North West cruise to Brooklands , leave saturday morning down the M6.

All welcome to join in en-route M6 South

Start Times etc to follow  

Any takers ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If you aim to hit mid M40 by say 2pm ish then I'll try and join up!

Maybe have a rest stop at Warwick Services at 12.30-1.30 for people to join up? Leave there at 1.00pm-1.30pm?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ron and I will be going down on Friday early afternoon 8)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Yes count us in.

Start off @ Knutsford ?

Ian.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Ian
That is a 2 car cruise so far


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

davidg said:


> Ian
> That is a 2 car cruise so far


only down to Brum where the trains come from. then hopefully a few more will join.

Was hoping Steve (TT law) could take a picture from the Motorway bridge of a fleet of TT's before joining us, he might have trouble spotting only two.

Come of NW'ers where are you.......?

David, I think you might or been right by saying NORT west.

Ian.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

So, you've forgotten me already? ... And let my room out to someone else? Thanks very much  

I'll be there... but I suppose I'll have to follow at a discrete distance :roll:

Jackie x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Ian
> That is a 2 car cruise so far


No worries, David!! I'll pave the way on Friday - that'll make it a 3 car cruise with a hughe gap between first and second/third car :wink:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Go on then 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Go on then 8)


Nice one jonathan    

So that is 3 TT's and a

Porker  :wink:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dave,

Me, Missus & Mascot will be going down in time for the TTOC AGM. Maybe meet up at Hilton Park services or on the M6 Toll? Let us know your schedule nearer the time. This is of course subject to my car being useable by the  .

Steve


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Me, Missus & Mascot will be going down in time for the TTOC AGM. Maybe meet up at Hilton Park services or on the M6 Toll? Let us know your schedule nearer the time. This is of course subject to my car being useable by the  .
> 
> Steve


Thats great ,we will get some info to you closer to the time  

I'am sure you will have time to change a g-box or two :wink: :x


----------



## EdsTTer (Jun 1, 2004)

Hopefully will be able to join too. Depends on getting accomodation on the Saturday night [at Wife's aunt  ]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

EdsTTer said:


> Hopefully will be able to join too. Depends on getting accomodation on the Saturday night [at Wife's aunt  ]


    
4 TT's + boxster

RI4N Will be ariving from warrington ,to the m6 ,keep an look out for start times


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Any idea what time you are likey to hit the M4 junction of the M25?

Might be good to do at least the last few miles with ya


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Depending on what time you hit the M40, I can meet you guys at Warwick services?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Route and times will be posted soon 

Can you all make sure you have got your Brooklands tickets


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Ok Here are some times for sat morn.

Leave mine. 11.45 , M6 South (via M6 Toll)
So bring a few pound coins with you 

Knustford . 12.00

Warwick services . 2.00 , M40

Any questions IM me


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dave,

If you are using M6 Toll we will meet you at Norton Canes Services on the toll southbound. The timings you have given will put you their at 1300hrs ish.

Let me know.

Steve


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Got your IM David.  See you at Warwick!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> If you are using M6 Toll we will meet you at Norton Canes Services on the toll southbound. The timings you have given will put you their at 1300hrs ish.
> 
> ...


Steve
M6 toll it is ,see you at the sevrices

Dave


----------

